# Schwinn Phantom serial number



## johnmp12 (Oct 23, 2021)

I have a Phantom with a serial Number on the left dropout that is J992 then a sideways 3 and 1?


----------



## johnmp12 (Oct 23, 2021)

it might actually be J992 sideways 3 L...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2021)

johnmp12 said:


> it might actually be J992 sideways 3 L...



Post a pic of both the whole bike and the serial number


----------



## johnmp12 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Was that the bike out of the Chupp auction?


----------



## johnmp12 (Oct 23, 2021)

yes


----------



## johnmp12 (Oct 23, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Was that the bike out of the Chupp auction?



yes it was


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 23, 2021)

That appears to be a repaint and the serial to me looks like it was a miss stamp and then finished off with some hand stampings. J992 plus 3 more digits would be a 1959 stamping. The J with 5 digits would be a 1953 stamping. So what is it with the bike being wrong for either year? Nice looking piece though.

What was it advertised as?


----------



## johnmp12 (Oct 23, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That appears to be a repaint and the serial to me looks like it was a miss stamp and then finished off with some hand stampings. J992 plus 3 more digits would be a 1959 stamping. The J with 5 digits would be a 1953 stamping. So what is it with the bike being wrong for either year? Nice looking piece though.
> 
> What was it advertised as?



It was an auction site.... They just listed as a restored Schwinn bicycle


----------



## phantom (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks to me like a gorgeous 58. Love the Red Phantoms, refreshed, restored or whatever.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 23, 2021)

Very nice looking Phantom


----------



## johnmp12 (Oct 23, 2021)

phantom said:


> Looks to me like a gorgeous 58. Love the Red Phantoms, refreshed, restored or whatever.



none of the numbers line up with it being a 58


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 23, 2021)

Bolt through fork legs narrows it down to a later version Phantom… If fork is OG to rest of bike … nice looking bike … I have a few 57s and a55 … they ride and look great 

cool bike you got there


----------



## phantom (Oct 23, 2021)

johnmp12 said:


> none of the numbers line up with it being a 58



I just said it looks like a 58 to me.....wasn't even paying attention to the serial number, whatever it may be.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2021)

From the serial looks like ‘53 to me but as GT said the way it’s restored isn’t correct for ‘53. Personally I’d just leave it the way it is. Still a good looking bike, at least from the pics, and it would cost way more to correct it then it’s worth. V/r Shawn


----------

